# Shop stool plans anyone??



## Crickett (May 7, 2014)

I'm about 2 weeks out from wrapping up a large Arts & Crafts bed frame that's taken about 3.5 months (working mostly on weekends), and I'd like to follow it up with a little treat for myself in the shop. I've been scouring the internet for interesting shop stool designs. Can anyone share some interesting designs they've come across or even built? Ii'd like something that has visual appeal but comfortable at the same time and not thrown together with pocket screws. Thanks in advance…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

This is what I have in my shop. I use it every day and it is very comfortable.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37814
I did a photo series on building it here.
http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/40701


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

This is what I built for my shop I use it a lot. Plans are in Woodsmith vol. 34 no. 201

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/90294


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I built this one. Plans from Pop WW. It is a mind bender of a project.


----------



## Crickett (May 7, 2014)

bondogaposis that's really cool. Mosy non-woodworkers would think that's a simple and straight-forward design but you have some nice complex angles going on there, well done sir. I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking for regarding stool design, but I know the right design will pop out when I see it. Please post other pictures/designs to inspire me and others.


----------



## david_larch (Feb 5, 2012)

This is one I built as a prototype and to be used at my bench. I built it wider than normal anticipating that I'd set tools on it when standing. Which I do!

http://www.alibiwoodworks.com/blog/2014/4/7/mid-century-stool-wrap-up


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Don't know if you have ever seen the old work bench swing out seat, but I made one with the help of a blacksmith friend for my bench. He made the frame from aluminum and I turned the seat from mahogany. It attaches right to the work bench and is swung out of the way till needed. They also used these attached to lunch benches in the old factories, but at the work bench it comes in handy for sitting to carve or whatever else, maybe just a needed break.


----------



## DKane (Aug 5, 2015)

This guy is making a really cool chair.

http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/category/the-art-in-craft/the-architects-chair


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Built this one: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/102120
Build blog here: http://lumberjocks.com/kaerlighedsbamsen/blog/41393


----------

